# electronic help



## Happyjack21 (Jun 14, 2021)

Hello everyone, I'm a newbie here , so I'm not sure if this is the correct place. I have a question. I intended to put an inline switch on my 1983 Black and Decker table saw model 9414. In the process of doing so I came to find all the wiring to be brittle and worn in a few areas. I removed all the old wiring and now I can't seem to get the wiring correct. Motor hums but won't spin. Can't figure how to get the capacitor and safety switch wired back in. Does anyone have or know where I can get the schematics for that model? I have tried every website and search I can think of. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I would hate to scrap it. it has been a great saw.


----------



## drsurfrat (Aug 17, 2020)

I will reply to let you know you aren't abandoned, but I got nothin for ya. Please don't guess, either. Electrocution should not be in anyone's cards.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

According to Google, the Black and Decker Model #9414 is a drill press.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Picture of the motor data plate please.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Many motors that can be wired for 120V or 240V will have multiple wire terminals. They also usually have a diagram on the underside of the cover plate or on the motor if it is still visible. If you get lucky try googling the motor model number without the saw to see if a diagram pops up. Did you by any chance take a picture of the wiring before the rework?


----------

